
HBO Will Make Asimov's Foundation with Interstellar's Jonathan Nolan - ohjeez
http://io9.com/hbo-will-make-asimovs-foundation-with-interstellars-jon-1657018306
======
StevePerkins
If any network could even remotely stand a chance of doing that series
justice, it would be HBO. However, it seems a bit outside the norm for them.
Even in their most creatively rich productions, HBO still likes to incorporate
sex and violence in ways that are often flatly gratuitous.

It's been a long time since I've read the _Foundation_ series, but I don't
recall a great deal of sex or face-to-face violence. So would this series be
tame by HBO standards (and possibly disappoint their usual audience), or would
they shoehorn in a lot of gratuitous sex and violence (and possibly disappoint
fans of the source material)?

Of course, I've never understood being hostile toward a film or TV adaptation,
for fear that it will "ruin" the original source material. Maybe the series
will be great, and maybe it will suck, but the books will always be what they
are.

~~~
touristtam
I think the main concern, at least the one I fear the most, is that presenting
an adaptation of a written story to the screen will provide the viewer a
visual impression of the story and the world defined in the book without
giving them the opportunity to make use of their own imagination, even going
as far as preventing them from having one, and which will inevitably conflict
with the one a reader will have prior to seeing the adapation.

This has happened to me with the Lord or the Ring books; I have read the books
three time over before the films were even mentioned as projects and I had a
vivid imagination, populating the world Tolkien described with my
interpretation. The films came, and I feel like my personal graphical view of
this world has been ripped off and torn apart. I cannot remember how things
were.

I am a fan of the Fondation series, and I have read it twice, and I am not
looking forward to see any kind of adaptation as this will inevitably be the
personal graphical interpretation of someone else.

Now you may argue that is it fair: this is a liberal world we are living in
and if I wanted to see my graphical interpretation of it on the screen and not
someone else's, I should seek to produce it before any competitor reaches the
consumers first. As I am not able, nor willing to do this, the next best
position would be to avoid as much as possible being exposed to any potential
adaptation.

------
techdragon
Holy f^*#

All the fun of an epic saga with none of the "cram it into 9hrs" of lord of
the rings.

~~~
drak0n1c
It will be crammed into around 10 hrs. Take each season of Game of Thrones,
for example.

